# can you install corian directly on top of laminate countertop?



## mboardman (Nov 29, 2008)

Got a deal on some scratched up corian, and wonder if its possible to install it right on top of my laminate countertop, which is in fine shape by the way, its just ugly. Will construction adhesive do the trick to bond the underside of the corian to the laminate?  

Im assuming of course that normal corian installs use adhesive. I cant imagine it takes screws very well. Any advice fellas?


----------



## PortlandTradesmen (Nov 29, 2008)

If the laminate is still adhering to the underlayment well construction adhesive will adhere the Corian to the laminate. 

I tend to prefer PL over Liquid Nails but anything of that nature should do the trick.

Good luck.

Jesse


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 29, 2008)

Welcome MBoardMan:
The corian countertops I have seen were stand-alone; didn't need a sub surface. I have also seen lights under a corian top which gives a nice effect. Yes, it can be glued directly to the cabinets. I would get rid of the old tops, especially if it is the roll-formed type, they would interfere with the glue in that you can't get full bearing.
I agree with Jessie on the PL products to glue with. 
We like pictures too; they help us to give better advice and to celebrate a job completed with you.
Glenn


----------



## Daryl (Nov 29, 2008)

If the laminate tops have the rolled lip on them your corian won't sit level but probably tilt back toward the wall. As to try and remove the lip it woul be easier to remove the laminate and install the corian by itself.  this also eliminates the task of what to do with the trim edge created under the corian by the laminate. If not disguised it will definitely look like one top on top of another. 
Daryl.


----------



## Countertop Guy (Jan 15, 2010)

Dupont the manufacture of Corian recommends that you drill 1 inch holes every 8 inches or so in you existing tops, that way it  can breath. Corian expands and contracts with heat and if air get trapped in there it can force the counter top to crack.

The best thing is to remove the old tops and install the Corian on the existing cabinets.


----------



## granite-girl (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah-
I don't think it'd be good to install directly on your old tops.  For 1 is the Corian just sheet material or is it an actual countertop ?  Then you have the edge issue to deal with & the backsplash.  Is your current laminate backsplash formed to the top or seperate ?  Also there's the thickness issue you would get into with the sink & faucet cutout, probably wouldn't work, especially with the faucet.  It's best to remove old countertops & start with a clean new surface to adhere corian to, if it's only sheet goods. 
Good Luck


----------

